# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  رسايل حراجى القط لزوجته فاطنه عبد الغفار

## الاسكندرانى وبس

سانقل لكم ان شالله مجموعه رسايل الاسطى حراجى لزوجته فاطنه عبد الغفار لشاعر الوطن عبد الرحمن الابنودى 


واتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم 




*الجوهرة المصونه 
والدره المكنونه 
زوجتنا فاطنه أحمد عبد الغفار 
يوصل ويسلم ليها 
في منزلنا الكاين في جبلايه الفار 


أسوان ... الرسالة 1 


أما بعد .. لذا كنت هاودت كسوفي ع التأخير
سامحيني يا فطنه في طول الغيبه عليكم 
وأنا خجلان .. خجلان .. وأقولك يا زوجتنا أنا خجلان منكم ..
من هنا للصبح ..
شهرين دلوقت .. 
من يوم ما عنيكي يا فاطنه .. بلت شباك القطر ..
لسوعتي بدمعك ضهر يديَ
لحضتها قلت لك :
(( قبل ما عوصل عتلاقي جوابي جي ... ))
نهنهتي .. وقلتي لي بعتاب:
(( النبي عارفاك كداب .. نساي
وعتنسى أول ما عتنزل في أسوان .. ))
حسيت واليد بتخطفها يد الجدعان
بالقلب ف جوفي ما عارف ان كان بردان .. دفيان
والبت عزيزه والواد عيد
قناديل في الجوف .. زي ما بتضوي .. بيقيد ..
.......... والقطر إتحرك ..
وقليبي بينتقل من يد لإيد .
والقطر بيصرخ ويدَودِو
اتدلدلت بوسطي من الشباك ..
( خذي بالك م الولد .. راعي عزيزه وعيد )
والقطر صرخ ورمح لكإنه داس على بصة نار ..
ولقطت الحس قريب .. قد ما كنتي بعيد :
(قلبي معاك يا حراجي هناك في أسوان ..)
...........................
ورميت نفسي وسط الجدعان .. وبكيت ..
وبلدنا اللي كنا بنمشيها ف نص نهار
كان القطر في لحضه .. فاتها بمشوار .
سامحيني يا فطنه على التأخير ..
ولو الورقه يا بت الخال تكفي 
لأعبي لك بحر النيل والله بكفيِ 
وختاماً ليس ختام ..
بابعت لك ِ 
ليكي ولناس الجبلايه ولبتي عزيزه والواد عيد
ألف سلام
زوجك ... لوسطى حراجي* </B></B>

----------


## الاسكندرانى وبس

*أسوان 
زوجي الغالي
لاوسطى حراجي القط
العامل في السد العالي

جبلاية الفار

*_الرسالة 2_ 


زوجي حراجي ..
فوصلنا خطابك ..
شمينا فيه ريحة الأحباب .. ربنا ما يوري حد غياب ..
مش أول مره البسطاوي يخطي عتبة الدار ؟؟
عمرنا يا حراجي .. ما جلنا جواب .
النبي ساعة مرزوق البسطاوي .. ما نده ..
كده زي ما كون .. دقت في حشايا النار .
وكإن العمر بيصدق .. بعد ما كان كداب ..
اتأخرت مسافه كبيرة كبيرة علي 
عارف فاطنه يا حراجي لاليها عايل .. ولا خي .
ليه تتأخر كده يا حراجي .. ؟
طب والنبي كأن ورقتك دي 
أول قنديل بتهز ف جوف الدار .
أول ندعة ضو.
الدار من غيرك يا أيو عزيزه .. هو .
وعزيزه وعيد ..
من غيرك يا حراجي زي اليُتما في العيد .
الواد على صغره حاسس بالغربه والبعد .
ولا عاد حتى بيطلع يلعب في القمَارى مع الولِد .
اطلع وأخش .. أطلع وأخش القاه .. غيمان 
وكأنه محروق له دكان .
ويقوللي : (( فين يامه أسوان .. ؟ 
وأبا سابنا ليه يا مه ؟ ما يمكن زعلان .. ؟ ))
شهرين يا بخيل ؟ 
ستين شمس وستين ليل ؟
النبي يا حراجيما أطول قلبك 
لاقطع بسناني الحته القاسيه فيه
..........................
كل الجبلايه تسلم فرداً فرد ..
م الحاج ((( طِلب حامد )) لعيلة بيت (( علي سعيد ))
وانشالله يا حراجي ما يوريني فيك يوم
وانشالله تكون تعلمت ترد قوام .
ومادام احنا راسيين ع العنوان
والله ما حنبطل بعتان..
مفهوم..أسوان
زوجي الغالي
لاوسطى حراجي القط ..
العامل في السد العالي 


زوجتك
فاطنه أحمد عبد الغقار
جبلايه الفار

----------


## الاسكندرانى وبس

أسوان 
الرساله 3 

الجوهره المصونه 
والدره المكنونه 
زوجتنا فاطنه أحمد عبد الغفار
يوصل ويسلم ليها
في منزلنا الكاين في جبلاية الفار

أما بعد ..

فهذا تاني خطاب ..
باعتين طيه ما قدرنا المولى عليه ..
وعنبعتلك في ظرف الجمعه .. طرد 
الطرحه والجزمه بتوعك ..
وكساوي عزيزه وعيد . 
دورت الحسبه ف راسي وقلت يا واد يا حراجي ..
هو يعني قانون العيل ما يدوقشي الكسوه ..
غير في العيد ؟
أمال كيف العيل حيحس أبوه جنبه 
إذا كان الأب .. بعيد .. ؟ 
بقى أول ما دلقنا يا فاطنه بابور السد على محطة إسوان
أنا والجدعان
حسيت بالدوخه 
مش أول مره باسيب جبلاية الفار .. ؟
رحنا المكتب 
طبعنا البطاقات .. 
ومضينا على الورقات 
أه يا (( فطاني )) لو شوفتي الرجاله هْنِهْ 
قولي .. ميات .. أولوفات ..
بحر من ولاد الناس .. 
إللي من (( درجا )) واللي م (( البتانون ))
واللي من (( أصفون)) و (( التل))
جدعان .. زي عيدان الزان .. سايبن الأهل .
وتطلي في عين الواحد يا ولداه ع الغربه ..
عارفه يا مرتي الراجل في الغربه يشبه إيه .. ؟
عود دره وحداني .. في غيط كمون ..
حسيت بالخوف ناشع في عروقي زي البرد . 
قضينا الليله الأولانيه في أي مكان . 
العين مشقوقه..
والبال .. 
زي الغله اللي بتسرسب من يد الكيال 
وندهت عليكي قلت : انا بنده 
امعاني ؟
سامعيني يا عيال ؟
النبي لولا الخوف واللومه من الرجاله ..
لاركبت القطر وعدت 
قبل ما أروح لموظف
قبل ما أرد سؤال.
وقعدت أعقل نفسي وأقول : يا حراجي يا بوي 
أمال جيت ليه ؟
الخايف من الغربهة ما يجيش
اتحمل علشان كسوة عيد .. ورغيف العيش 
لكإنك ياخي رحت (( الديش )) 
من خوفي يا مرتي
قعدت أهدي الرجاله . 
فاطنه .. 
أول ما تفكي الخمسه جنيه
اطلعي ع الفور ..
وإدي حساب (( عمران )) وجنيه (( بمبة الصباغ ))
والباقي زيحوا بيه القارب
لما يعدلها الرحمن
سلمى ع الوِلد .. وع (( الحاج التايب ))
بلا كتر كلام ..
سلمي على كل اللي لينا فيهم نايب ..
وإوعي يا فطنه لما ارجع وأبص ف وش اللولاد ..
أعرف إن أبوهم كان غايب .
وإحنا هنا بنستنى الجوابات بفروغ صبر 
طول ما الجوابات رايحه وجايه .
اعتبري كإني باجي أشوفك..
واجى .

زوجك لاوسطى حراجي

----------


## الاسكندرانى وبس

أسوان 
زوجي الغالي
لاوسطى حرجاي القط
العامل في السد العالي 

جبلاية الفار
الرسالة 4 

وصلنا الطرد وجانا المبلغ يا حراجي ..
أحياك الرب وأبقاك ألفين عام ..
ولا عاد يقطعلك عاده ولا حس..
ولا يقفل لك كف ..
ولا يطوي من قدامك سجادة الخير والسعاده ..
اما بعد ..
فإحنا وزعنا المبلغ زي ما قلت..
ولعلك ما تشغلش بالك فينا وتبقى في راحة بال ..
إحنا يا حراجي – بعيد الشر- إن ضاقت بينا الحال يكفينا ريال
كفايه علينا البسطاوي الظهر يخطي عتبة الدار 
غمبارح .. جانا (( الشيخ قرشي )) .. وخبط ع الباب ..
جه ساعة المغرب 
قاللي لا بدن ما نبص لعيد ..
قاللي : (( يا بت المرحوم ..
الواد لازمه الكتاب .. 
يو السوق ..
إتدلي هاتي له قلمين بوص .. ودواية .. ولوح )) ..
وضحك .. بعدين قاللي : (( لاحسن يطلع لوح ))
وأنا بيني وبينك يا حراجي عاوزاه يكبر
ويعوضنا عن الأهل ويعمل لنا قيمه ..
عاوزاه تكون قيمته ف جبلاية الفار قيمة القيمه ..
اللي بتقوله عن أسوان يا بوعيد ..
حكايه ولا حكايات أبو زيد ..
هيا يعني .. مش زي بلدنا .. ؟
أمال ناسها بيسووا إيه .. ؟
ما بيشتغلوش ليه ؟
وإنت .. طول عمرك راجل صاحب فاس 
فهمهاني دي 
لاحسن عامله في راسي زي الخبطه ..
كيف صاحب الفاس يصبح أوسطى .. ؟
صاحبك (( تكروني )) لما أتى بالطرد ..
شيعنا معاه الموجود ..
...............................................
في الليل يا حراجي تهف عليا ما عرف كيف ..
هففان القهوه .. على صاحب الكيف ..
وبامد إيديا في الظلمه ألقاك جنبي ..
طب والنبي صُح ومش باكدب يا حراجي .
وباحس معاك إن الدنيا لذيذه .
كيف حال (( عبد العال التابه )) و (( على اب عباس ))؟ ..
وقوللي يا حراجي ..
بتاكل كيف . ؟ وبتلبس إيه ؟ وبتقلع إيه ؟ 
بتنام فين ؟
قاعد في المطرح مع مين ؟
مين اللي بيغسلك توبك 
وبتتسبح فين .. ؟ 
...............................................
في نهاية القول ..
أنا رح أشيع عيد ع الكتاب ..
فا إبعت له ووصيه على شد الحيل ..
وجميع الناس في الجبلايه 
عايزين لك كل سعاده وخير ..
وبيتمنولك تاني ترجع في السلامه ..
تعمر مصطبتك ..
وتقيد اللنضه في الدار .. 



زوجتك 
فاطنه أحمد عبد الغفار 
جبلاية الفار

----------


## الاسكندرانى وبس

الجوهره المصونه 
والدرر المكنونه
زوجتنا فاطنه أحمد عبد الغفار
يوصل ويسلم ليها
في منزلنا الكاين في جبلاية الفار

أسوان
الرساله 5 

مشتاق ليكي شوق الأرض لبل الريق ..
شوق الزعلان .. للنسمه .. لما الصدر يضيق 
مشتاق .. وإمبارح ..
قاعد .. قدامي عِرق حديد.. وف يدي الفحار ..
غابت عن عيني الحته اللي أنا فيها..
وغابوا الأنفار 
تحت النفق .
الضلمه يا فاطنه 
بتساعد على سحب الفكر
..
تلاقيكي ولا عارفه الأنفاق.
ولقيت نفسي يا فاطنه طيره مهاجره
والطيره جناحها محتار
ولقيت نفسي على بوابة جبلاية الفار ..
باخد الأحباب بالحضن 
كانس كل دروب الجبلايه بديل توبي
طاوي كفوفي وباخبط بيهم على صدر الدار
قلتلي لي مين ؟
مسيت الدمعه ف حزنك بإيدي..
مسيت الدمعه اللي ف حزنك ..
ماعرف خدتك في حضاني ولا إنتي خدتيني ف حضنك
وعزيزه وعيد حواليا بيشدوا الجلابيه
ويشموا ف غيبتي وفي إيديا..
وقعدت بيناتكم .. وبكيت .. وضحكت
لما لمحت عصايتي وتوبي .. وفاسي .. ومداسي
يمكن ساعه .. وقف اللمهندس على راسي ..
ولمس كتفاتي بصابعه .. قمت لفوق ..
طبطب على كتفي ..
وخدني من يدي بره النفقات في النور ..
ضيعنا نص نهار ..
وسألني .. قلت الشوق 
قاللي إسمع يا حراجي أقولك ..
ويا فاطنه قعد يحكي ويتكلم ..
ألقط كلمه وميه تروح ..
وكلام .. م اللي يرد الروح ..
وحكى لي عن أسوان والسد ..
وحكى لي عن اللفرنج وعن حرب المينا..
في الجوابات الجايه يا فاطنه عاقولك وإحكي لك ..
اما عن نفسي .. فأنا لا بخيل ولا شي ..
كيف اللي ف قلبي بس يا ناس .. أرويه في جواب .. ؟
أما عن عيد ..
فأنا من بدري يا فاطنه قلت يروح الكتاب ..
وأقل ما فيها ..
عيفُك الخط ويحفظ له كام سوره
والأمر ده بس يا فاطنه يعوز شوره .. ؟
على خيرة الله ..
ووصلنا فطيرك ..
قعمزت ما بين الرجاله وكلناه ..
يعني أنا دقته .. ؟
والنبي بعنيا قعدت أتفرج ع الرجال بياكلوه
كنا طالعين م الشغل نشر عرق ..
بت يا فاطنه ..
النبي في الدنيا .. ما فيه واحده بتسوى فطيره زيك ..
شفت ده في عنين الرجاله ..
سلاماتي لكل اللي يقولك شحوال حراجي 
وسلامي لعزيزه وعيد ..
أما نه عليكي لحين ماجي ..
زوجك 
لوسطى حراجي

----------


## الاسكندرانى وبس

أسوان 
زوجي الغالي 
لاوسطى حراجي القط
العامل في
السد العالي 

جبلاية الفا ر
الرساله 6 

أما بعد ..
فنعرفكم .. إحنا بخير ..
ولا يلزمنا إلا رؤية وجه الغايبين ..
(( مرزوق البسطاوي )) .. مرته وضعت .. حدفت ولدين 
وجوابك وصل الجبلايةإمبارح ..
لكن مرزوق .. ما سرحشي غير اليوم ..
وما دنتو في صحه وعال ..
إحنا ما يلزمناش .. أكتر من ورقه في ظرف ..
ناس الجبلايه كبيراً وصغيراً عاوزين رؤياك .
قوللي يا حراجي بحق ..
عامل كيف بس ف ليل الفرقه .. ؟
واللهي ما خش دماغي حاجه من اللي كاتبه في الورقه ..
ويا خوفي عليك ..
بيقولوا فيه ناس .. ماتوا في اللي إسمه السد ..
طمنا عليك يا حراجي .
.........................................
قسمنا مع بيت العطار .. بلح النخله الشرك ..
إذا كان لازمك منه يا حراجي .. إبعت قول ..
مش راح تاجي .. ؟
طالقالك في البيت فروج ..
علشان لما تعود م الأسوان دي .. تلاقي لك حتة لحم ..
وإم (( علي أب عباس )) مشغوله عليه ..
بدري ما راسلهاش ليه ؟
أهي طول اليوم .. قاعده على العتبيه إيد على خد ..
وماسمكه عود قش بتبكي وتخطط في تراب الدرب ..
طمنا عليه يا حراجي يرضيك المولى ..
وإذا كان عال وف خير ..
الضحك مع الجدعان .. ولا رساله لامه المشغوله أولى .. ؟
قلب الأم أصابه الشوق يا بوعيد ..
يبقى أسخن من رمال القياله لما يقيد
يبقى عش خراب بيسرخ على طيره ..
وعلى أب عباس عارف أمه .. 
مالهاش في الدنيا غيره ..
وإمبارح كانت وسط الحريمات ..
قاعده تمسح دمعتها .. ف طرحتها وتقول :
اللي مانعني من الموت ..
اليوم اللي أشوف (( علي )) فيه متهني وفاتح بيت ..
يومها أقول للدنيا ضحكت عليكي
خلاص غوري ..
........................................
قولله يشيع يا حراجي .. الناس زعلانه ..
كل الجبلاي واخده في خاطرها منه ..
وإمه عنيها كستها الدخانه ..
أختك (( نظله ))
رجعت بيت الحاج ركابي إمبارح من (( درجا ))
قالت جايه تريح عند خالاتها وحتولد في اللي يهل ..
يا حراجي .. جوابك بيرد الميه للزور الناشف ويبل .
ده إحنا عايشين هنا ع السيره ..
وزادنا الأخبار .. 


زوجتك 
فاطنه أحمد عبد الغفار 
جبلاية الفار </B></B>

----------


## toty62

لو سمحت عاوز رسايل جراجي القط بصوت الأبنودي

----------

